# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  أســبـــاب الطــلاق .. دعوه للنقاش ..؟؟

## الوردة الاردنية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:


موضوعنا اليوم عن الطلاق
وما هي اسبابه ومشاكله وما هو تأثيره على الاطفال والمجتمع ككل ..؟؟

الدعوة للنقاش وارجو من جميع الاعضاء التفاعل التام مع المشكلة الا وهي الطلاق وكيف تقبل المجتمع ظاهرة الطلاق وما أثر على الزوجين بعد الانفصال..؟؟

لحياة الزوجية كأي مشروع جديد، تنقصه الخبرات وتصقله الأيام والتجارب وبالتالي فإن الوصول إلى السعادة يتطلب تخطي هذه المرحلة،
وأما إن لم يتم تجاوز مشاكل هذه المرحلة بالسرعة وبالطريقة المناسبة، فإن ذلك يهدد بتفاقم المشاكل لتصل إلى النهاية وهما لم يزالا في البداية، إلى الطلاق لا سمح الله

البعض يرى تدخل الاهل هو سبب لطلاق والبعض الاخر يرى سوء التفاهم بين الزوجين والاخر الطلبات والاخر يرى سوء الاختيار وكثرة المنازعات والمشاحنات بينهم وانحراف احد الزوجين

عندي مجموعه من الاسئلة اتمنى الاجابة عليها ..,

مثل : ما هو سبب الطلاق بنظرك ..؟؟
هل تكون من الزوج او من الزوجة ..؟؟

ما هي نظرة المجتمع للمطلقة ..؟؟
وكيف تتعامل معها..؟؟
وما هو الحل كي نتخلص من النظرة..؟؟

ماذا بعد الطلاق للمرأة .. ؟؟
هل تتزوج بشخص يكبرها بعشرين سنه واكثر.. ؟؟
وهل حكم عليها بذلك وهل هي السبب..؟؟

ما هو مستقبل الاطفال اذا كان المطلقين عندهم اطفال وما مصيرهم..؟؟
اذا كان الجواب سلبي اذن لماذا نضحي بهم ..؟

كيف نتدارك المشكلة قبل وقوعها..؟؟
حتى يكون السؤال واضح :
هل نوضح للمتزوجين عواقب الطلاق وما يأتي بعده عبر التلفزيون والصحف وغيرها من الاعلانات ..؟؟

هل كان اتخاذ خطوة الطلاق مناسب للمطلقة.. ؟؟
هل استعادت حياتها..؟؟

هل تتزوج من مطلقه وانت اعزب. وفي متقبل العمر ( العشرينات).؟؟

اذا كنت مطلقه ما هو سبب طلاقك..؟؟

ما هو الحل بنظرك .. ؟؟

----------


## اليتيم العماني

مثل : ما هو سبب الطلاق بنظرك ..؟؟
السبب ربما الإخفاق بين الطرفين , وتعثر عجلة الحياة .


هل تكون من الزوج او من الزوجة ..؟؟

من كليهما على حد سواء , وأكثره من المرأة .

ما هي نظرة المجتمع للمطلقة ..؟؟

نظرة سلبية للأسف , يرمى على كاهلها كل سلبية .

وكيف تتعامل معها..؟؟

يجب علينا , احترامها , ومحاولة التخفيف عنها , والحديث معها بكل شفافية , ربما الإخفاق هذا طريق لبداية سعيدة .

وما هو الحل كي نتخلص من النظرة..؟؟

الزواج مرة أخرى لتبرهن أنها كانت جديرة بصحبة الرجال .

ماذا بعد الطلاق للمرأة .. ؟؟
وماذا تتوقعين ؟ إلا الإنزلاق للهاوية لكل أفراد الأسرة .

هل تتزوج بشخص يكبرها بعشرين سنه واكثر.. ؟؟

في أي هذا مناسب لها , لكي تتزوج برجل ذي خبرة في الحياة .

وهل حكم عليها بذلك وهل هي السبب..؟؟

لقد كانت عند من هو في سنها , ولكنها أخفقت , فلتجرب الشطر الثاني .

ما هو مستقبل الاطفال اذا كان المطلقين عندهم اطفال وما مصيرهم..؟؟

ليس لهم إلا التشرذم .

اذا كان الجواب سلبي اذن لماذا نضحي بهم ..؟

ليس لها من الأمر شئ , فالكل يود العيش كيفما يرى .

كيف نتدارك المشكلة قبل وقوعها..؟؟ 

ربما بالتنازل عن شئ عظيم بقدر غظم المشكلة , أو ربما بالسيطرة على الأمر قبل استفحاله .

حتى يكون السؤال واضح :

هل نوضح للمتزوجين عواقب الطلاق وما يأتي بعده عبر التلفزيون والصحف وغيرها من الاعلانات ..؟؟ 

 يكفي أن يعاني المجتمع بأسرة من هذه الحالة ,

هل كان اتخاذ خطوة الطلاق مناسب للمطلقة.. ؟؟
هل استعادت حياتها..؟؟

هل تتزوج من مطلقه وانت اعزب. وفي متقبل العمر ( العشرينات).؟؟

لا , طبعا , حينها ستكون هي أكبر مني سنا , ونحن الرجال نفضل من هي أصغرمنا .

اذا كنت مطلقه ما هو سبب طلاقك..؟؟

بدون تعليق .

ما هو الحل بنظرك .. ؟؟
هل تعرفين شيئا ؟ ربم الترك راحة للحبيب ولو جفى .

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

اجابات حلوة ومنطقية اخي اليتيم

----------


## اليتيم العماني

> اجابات حلوة ومنطقية اخي اليتيم


مواضيعك الأحلى .

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

الطلاق كلمة قاسية على المرأة ولكن في بعض الاحيان يكون هو الحل الوحيد بين الزوجين ولكن هنالك اوقات يكون الطلاق بسبب تافه
فنسمع من يقول : طلق زوجته لأنها ما طبختله اليوم او حصل طلاق مشان مهند لأنه حلو وهنالك الكثير من هذه التفاهات او من طلق زوجته من اجل اهله وهذا ظلم كبير

ولكن كل ما نقول اللهم اهدي امة الإسلام
اللهم امين

شكرا لك ايها اليتيم

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*ما هو سبب الطلاق بنظرك ..؟؟
اسباب كثيرة وما بنقدر نحصيها ، ولكن اهمها خلو الحياة الزوجية من الود والثقة ..

هل تكون من الزوج او من الزوجة ..؟؟
ما دخل ... قد يكون من احدهما او من كلاهما

ما هي نظرة المجتمع للمطلقة ..؟؟
مجتمعنا الشرقي ما برحم المطلقة وبنظر الها انها مقصرة وحياتها كلها مشاكل او انها نكدية او انها لا تصلح لأن تكون زوجة ...

وكيف تتعامل معها..؟؟
مجتمعنا العربي تعامل مع المطلقة بأسوأ الطرق للأسف وانا ما بعمم ، الله يهديهم بس ..

وما هو الحل كي نتخلص من النظرة..؟؟
هههههههه ما اظن انو الحل بهالسهولة ، بدك تعلم مجتمع كامل اساليب التعامل وطرق الفهم!!

ماذا بعد الطلاق للمرأة .. ؟؟
من حقها ان تتزوج من يفهمها ويدرك مشكلتها ، ايضاً ان كانت هي السبب بالطلاق عليها ان تتخلص من عاداتها التي اودت بها للطلاق!

هل تتزوج بشخص يكبرها بعشرين سنه واكثر.. ؟؟
ما دخل ، اذا حظها قوي يمكن تاخد واحد مناسب الها! هالإشي بعتمد على سبب طلاقها وعلى شكلها وعلى شخصيتها ..

وهل حكم عليها بذلك وهل هي السبب..؟؟
لا ما نحكم عليها ، بحسب حالة طلاقها يمكن تاخد واحد مناسب مش بالضرورة يكون ختيار

ما هو مستقبل الاطفال اذا كان المطلقين عندهم اطفال وما مصيرهم..؟؟
يا مصيبتهم ، بضلوا عند امهم وبروحوا مرة بالاسبوع زيارة عند ابوهم طبعا في حال حكمتلهم المحكمة بهالإشي ، واكيد ما رح يتربوا تربية طبيعية كونه ما فيه استقرار بالأسرة ، الخسران الأول هم الأطفال دائماً.

اذا كان الجواب سلبي اذن لماذا نضحي بهم ..؟
نضحي؟؟؟! مهو اصلا موضوع الطلاق ما برحم واللي بفكر فيه بكون تعدى مرحلة التفكير بإنه يرحم او ما يرحم !

كيف نتدارك المشكلة قبل وقوعها..؟؟
باللجوء لحل اما من الزوجين او من اهلهم او من الأقرباء او من الطبيب النفسي ، اكيد ما لازم نخلي المشاكل تتفاقم لتوصل للطلاق ، اكيد فيه حل معين ، واستنفاذ كافة الحلول بوجب الطلاق لإنو برضه مش حياة زوجية انو تعيش العيلة بتعاسة بسبب عدم التفاهم بين الأب والأم ..

حتى يكون السؤال واضح :
هل نوضح للمتزوجين عواقب الطلاق وما يأتي بعده عبر التلفزيون والصحف وغيرها من الاعلانات ..؟؟
من زمااااااااااااااان وهم يوضحوا والمسلسلات ما خلت قصة الا وحكت عنها ، بس بنظري هاد كلو ما غير اشي من الواقع ... 

هل كان اتخاذ خطوة الطلاق مناسب للمطلقة.. ؟؟
والله حسب ، احيانا بكون مناسب واحيانا لأ بس بأغلب الحالات لأ..

هل استعادت حياتها..؟؟
يمكن لأ ويمكن آه .. فيه منهن ارتاحوا بعد الطلاق ومنهم زادوا تعاسه

هل تتزوج من مطلقه وانت اعزب. وفي متقبل العمر ( العشرينات).؟؟
والله اذا محترمة وحلوة وما كان الها دخل بقصة الطلاق ليش لأ؟!

ما هو الحل بنظرك .. ؟؟
التفاهم والرقي بطريقة التفكير والثقافة ثم الثقافة ثم الثقافة ... انا ما بعرف ليش الأهل بجوزوا ولادهم بكير؟ ع شو مستعجلين؟ الزواج المبكر ع فكرة احد اهم اسباب الطلاق ، ما فيه وعي كافي عند الطرفين بالتالي بتصير الحياة كلها مشاكل.. ايضاً سيطرة احد الزوجين على الآخر بسبب الطلاق ، لازم يعرف الزوجين انو الحياة الزوجية حياة تفاهم وود وما بتحتاج سيطرة لأحد على الآخر ، احساس احد الطرفين بالضعف والغلب بعمل عنده يأس وبخلق التفكير السلبي..

شكراً وردتنا*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

> *ما هو سبب الطلاق بنظرك ..؟؟
> اسباب كثيرة وما بنقدر نحصيها ، ولكن اهمها خلو الحياة الزوجية من الود والثقة ..
> 
> هل تكون من الزوج او من الزوجة ..؟؟
> ما دخل ... قد يكون من احدهما او من كلاهما
> 
> ما هي نظرة المجتمع للمطلقة ..؟؟
> مجتمعنا الشرقي ما برحم المطلقة وبنظر الها انها مقصرة وحياتها كلها مشاكل او انها نكدية او انها لا تصلح لأن تكون زوجة ...
> 
> ...




شكرا لمرورك اخي ابو تميم والله زمان عنك

----------

